# New Chinchilla Cage



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Can I have your opinions on this chinchilla cage please?

Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats a hamster cage


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry? It's not just a hamster cage, it can be used for other rodents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> Sorry? It's not just a hamster cage, it can be used for other rodents.


It's only big enough for hamsters (or mice)I'm afraid, it's too small for other rodents.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Just my opinion but it doesn't look suitable for chinchillas. Looks like its smaller than my degu cage tbh and I really don't like wooden cages but thats just IMO...


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> It's only big enough for hamsters (or mice)I'm afraid, it's too small for other rodents.


What sort of size cage would you recommend for two chinnies? I can't find anything consistent on the internet, it's varying between 24 and 36 inches wide recommended and this one is 39.5 inches wide.



OctodonDegus said:


> Just my opinion but it doesn't look suitable for chinchillas. Looks like its smaller than my degu cage tbh and I really don't like wooden cages but thats just IMO...


It does look totally different to other cages I've seen that's why I've asked for some other opinions 

I know it's going to be a pain to clean but I wouldn't want them on a wire floor and plastic isn't good for them. I also liked the way it is all enclosed, they are *such* messy animals and their poos go everywhere in their current cage.

Just to clarify, the rough measurements are 39 X 24 X 19 inches


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> Sorry? It's not just a hamster cage, it can be used for other rodents.


sorry, but it is only suitable for hamsters and mice, and with a bit of modifying could be adapted to hedgies

reasons it is unuitable

1) its exposed wood, with ridges on the inside, chinchillas will make VERY quick work of chewing out

2) the shelves and ramps are not wide enough for a chinchilla

3) the house is no use for anything for chinchillas, look at the size of it, its a hamster house

4) it is glass sided which means ventilation will be very poor and condensation and humidity will build up in the cage (regardless of the mesh roof) which is VERY bad for chins and WILL lead to fur fungus

we use these with a bit of modification 
High Rise Mammal Cage (777) | Small Pet Products | Chinchillas | Chinchilla Cages


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> sorry, but it is only suitable for hamsters and mice, and with a bit of modifying could be adapted to hedgies
> 
> reasons it is unuitable
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I knew I would need to rope my old Dad in for some replacement shelves sooner or later because my chinnies destroy literally anything!

Bit confused on the size thing, from what I can find on the net it's bigger than the recommended size. I know the bigger the better but my parents are trying to sell their house at the moment so can't see it being practical for me to haul a huge cage into their house. Coincidentally, the link you posted looks exactly like the cage I'm planning to buy in the long term! Think it's made by liberta. Do you find it's really messy? I'm planning to buy the metal trays that go inside to give an inch or two more height to keep in mess but not holding out much hope.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> Thanks for the reply, I knew I would need to rope my old Dad in for some replacement shelves sooner or later because my chinnies destroy literally anything!
> 
> Bit confused on the size thing, from what I can find on the net it's bigger than the recommended size. I know the bigger the better but my parents are trying to sell their house at the moment so can't see it being practical for me to haul a huge cage into their house. Coincidentally, the link you posted looks exactly like the cage I'm planning to buy in the long term! Think it's made by liberta. Do you find it's really messy? I'm planning to buy the metal trays that go inside to give an inch or two more height to keep in mess but not holding out much hope.


nuh I'd say for a chinchilla needs to be bigger. My degu cage is 3.4 ft long, 2.5 ft tall and 1.7ft deep. so somewhat the same size?? maybe tiny bit bigger? They come out into a play pen every day too which is nearly the size of my room! I wouldn't put even just one chinchilla in my degu cage because I'd think it was too small. anyway think the cage lil miss posted is best


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

OctodonDegus said:


> nuh I'd say for a chinchilla needs to be bigger. My degu cage is 3.4 ft long, 2.5 ft tall and 1.7ft deep. so somewhat the same size?? maybe tiny bit bigger? They come out into a play pen every day too which is nearly the size of my room! I wouldn't put even just one chinchilla in my degu cage because I'd think it was too small. Also think it needs to be taller than it is long? anyway think the cage lil miss posted is best


no chinnies need more length then height, they are rock hoppers not climbers, and can actually kill them selves in high cages

the bare minimum for a pair of chinnies is 3ft x 2ft with plenty of ledges and shelves to bounce on, there should be no drops bigger then 18" max either, so around 24"high with shelves on 2 levels and various hammocks works really well

its not the size thats the issue, its how its made and what its made of that makes it unsuitable for anything other then hamsters or mice


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> no chinnies need more length then height, they are rock hoppers not climbers, and can actually kill them selves in high cages
> 
> the bare minimum for a pair of chinnies is 3ft x 2ft with plenty of ledges and shelves to bounce on, there should be no drops bigger then 18" max either, so around 24"high with shelves on 2 levels and various hammocks works really well
> 
> its not the size thats the issue, its how its made and what its made of that makes it unsuitable for anything other then hamsters or mice


um sorry then i guess....


----------

